# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 04/2013



## PCGH_Marco (28. Februar 2013)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 04/2013 ist ab    sofort    online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 6. März 2013 am Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware   teilweise  einige   Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware   04/2013 in   diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht hier, auf Fragen und      Anregungen  möglichst schnell zu antworten.

Print: Welche Heft-DVD-Inhalte der Ausgabe 04/2013 haben euch gefallen?
Print: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 04/2013 haben euch gefallen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. März 2013)

_Risen_ ohne DRM und dazu noch ein unfassbare gutes Heft gratis dazu – also ich würd's kaufen! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. März 2013)

Uh, goldig


----------



## ikealampe (1. März 2013)

Wird gekauft


----------



## SoF (1. März 2013)

150 schon? Respekt 

Ich kann mich noch dran erinnern wie ich die Erstausgabe gekauft habe...die Zeit vergeht aber auch schnell ^^


----------



## L-man (1. März 2013)

Nachdem ich mir euer Schwestermagazin PCG extra wegen dem Spiel geholt habe, bekomme ich es jetzt nochmals im ABO. Besteht die Möglichkeit eine solche Resteverwertung bekannt zu machen um Doppelkäufe zu vermeiden?? Im Moment ist das ein starkes Argument gegen mein laufendes Abo.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. März 2013)

Wir machen daraus gar keinen Hehl, die Zweitverwertung ist schon seit Jahren üblich.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> _Risen_ ohne DRM und dazu noch ein unfassbare gutes Heft gratis dazu – also ich würd's kaufen!
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Sind da auch alle Patches gleich mit dabei?


----------



## L-man (2. März 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wir machen daraus gar keinen Hehl, die Zweitverwertung ist schon seit Jahren üblich.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
es wäre nur schön rechtzeitig zu erfahren was verwertet wird und was nicht.


----------



## orca113 (2. März 2013)

Habe irgednwo gelesen. es war glaube ich der Abo Newsletter das in der neuen Ausgabe Netzteile getestet werden. Stimmts?


----------



## L-man (2. März 2013)

jep NT´s bis 100€


----------



## orca113 (2. März 2013)

Gut THX


----------



## WTF (2. März 2013)

Also ich fand das mit den Vergleich der Monitore mit 60 HZ und 144 HZ sehr interessant!!!
Und natürlich das Video auf der DVD, sah man einen klaren Unterschied 
Ist mein erstes PCGH Heft


----------



## BikeRider (2. März 2013)

L-man schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mir euer Schwestermagazin PCG extra wegen dem Spiel geholt habe, bekomme ich es jetzt nochmals im ABO.


 Deswegen würde ich PC-Games auch als PCGH-Abonent niemals abonieren.



 Hurra - Mein Heft lag heute Vormittag im Briefkasten 
Bisher gefällt mir das Heft gut
Gratulation zur Nummer 150


----------



## Captain Future (2. März 2013)

L-man schrieb:


> es wäre nur schön rechtzeitig zu erfahren was verwertet wird und was nicht.


 Auf der letzten Seite steht seit kurzem die kommende Vollversion zumindest bei mir im Heft


----------



## Freakless08 (2. März 2013)

Wieder ein kleines "Linux" Video (Linux&Steam)  
Alles Gute zur 150.


----------



## Standeck (3. März 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> _Risen_ ohne DRM und dazu noch ein unfassbare gutes Heft gratis dazu – also ich würd's kaufen!
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Ist schon gekauft. Dank ABO ohne mein weiteres Zutun. 

Der Test der Titan und der Artikel über Crysis 3 gefällt mir bisher am besten. Aber ich hab ja noch nicht alles gelesen. Eines was mir auffiel: Es wird geschrieben im Crysis 3 Artikel 4x SMAA glättet eurer Meinung nach am besten, drum wollte ich das gleich mal ausprobieren mit meinem Setup. Aber ich stelle fest das mir die Auswahl Möglichkeit 4x SMAA gar nicht gegeben ist im AA Menü bei C3. Ich kann nur 1x SMAA oder 2x SMAA MGPU wählen und die anderen AA Optionen, 4x SMAA ist nicht vorhanden. Ist dies ein Bug in Crysis 3 und euch noch nicht aufgefallen oder ist dieses Mpu SMAA genauso gut wie 4x SMAA und muss deshalb bei einem MGpu Setup gar nicht zur Wahl stehen?

MFG Standeck


----------



## Julian1303 (3. März 2013)

War gestern schon im Briefkasten
Habs schon so gut wie durch. Schade nur, die Videos die drauf sind gabs schon hier online zu betrachten, zumindest die Meisten. Risen is weniger interessant für mich, und mein Bub wollt es auch nicht spielen.


----------



## Lord Wotan (3. März 2013)

Warum gibt es beim Großes Jubiläum - PCGH eigentlich kein Gewinnspiel in Heft? Oder habe ich das überlesen?


----------



## orca113 (3. März 2013)

Huch, habe meine gerade aus dem Briefkasten geholt. Habe gestern gar nicht nachgeschaut. Nette Ausgabe. Habe gerade drin geschmökert und mir die Netzteil Sache angesehen. Und habe daraufin auch eins bestellt.


----------



## Klarostorix (3. März 2013)

Soo, meine Ausgabe ist auch gestern schon angekommen. Nachdem es einige Male Probleme mit dem Versand gegeben hat, läuft nun seit 3 Monaten alles glatt. Dafür ein . Die aktuelle Ausgabe gefällt mir sehr gut. Gerade der Titan-Test und C3 waren schon Highlights.

Da bleibt eigentlich nur noch eines zu sagen: Auf die nächsten 150


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (3. März 2013)

Glückwunsch. 
Aber ...

Sind es auch nur wieder 130/132 Seiten (statt noch 146, wie bis Ausgabe 1/2013), dafür wieder mit (prozentual zu den Artikeln) gestiegenem Werbeanteil?
Ich fand eure "Lobhudelei in eigener Sache" in Ausgabe 2/2013 (der 149´ten) : "Noch kein bisschen müde..." gerade in Anbetracht der o. a. Tatsache eigentlich schon ein wenig vermessen. 
Kann mich gar nicht erinnern, wie lange ich eurer Zeitschrift bisher treu geblieben bin (anfangs Abo von 2 Ausgaben über 1 Extended-Abo zu nun gelegentlichen Käufen im Zeitschriftenhandel), aber leider wurde die Qualität und die wissenswerten Inhalte immer geringer. Dem gegenüber stieg der Anteil an Werbung und Eigenwerbung (Alternate + PC-Games-PC´s). 

Einige gute Features der Zeitschrift sind leider wieder in der Versenkung verschwunden (notebook/mobile-gaming-bereich) oder wurden auf den mMn zu kurz geratenen Peripherie-Abschnitt verschoben. Ich weiß dabei durchaus, dass die Geschmäcker verschieden sind und ihr auch für die DVD-Vollversionen tiefer in die Tasche greifen müsst, weswegen redaktionelle Änderungen notwendig werden. Was mich jedoch nervt, stellt das Anpreisen von Verschlimmbesserungen als Nonplusultra unter Zuhilfenahme von wenig glaubwürdigen Durchhalteparolen, wie den beschriebenen im Leitartikel zur 149. Ausgabe, dar.

Das nur mal so, weil es mir grad wieder mal aufgestoßen ist, denn natürlich werde ich eure Zeitschrift am Kiosk durchblättern und wieder gezielt entscheiden, ob der Kauf lohnt oder eher nicht.


----------



## PcGamer512 (3. März 2013)

Freu mich schon auf die 150. Ausgabe.
Wird pünktlich am 6 März gekauft.
Is bei mir aber jeden Monat so  .
Gibt es einen Unterschied der Themen für das 3.90. MAgazin un das mit DVD außer dass die DVD net dabei ist?


----------



## orca113 (3. März 2013)

Finde auch das sehr viel Werbung und Werbung in eigener Sache dabei ist.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (3. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Könnte mein werden.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (3. März 2013)

Julian1303 schrieb:


> War gestern schon im Briefkasten
> Habs schon so gut wie durch. Schade nur, die Videos die drauf sind gabs schon hier online zu betrachten, zumindest die Meisten. Risen is weniger interessant für mich, und mein Bub wollt es auch nicht spielen.


 
Eigentlich ist nur ein Video nicht exklusiv, alle anderen gab es online nicht.



Lord Wotan schrieb:


> Warum gibt es beim Großes Jubiläum - PCGH  eigentlich kein Gewinnspiel in Heft? Oder habe ich das  überlesen?


 
Wir planen ab 6. März ein Gewinnspiel mit tollen Preisen. Es soll ein Fotowettbewerb nach dem Motto werden: "Mein 150. PCGH an einem ungewöhnlichen Ort"


----------



## neflE (3. März 2013)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Wir planen ab 6. März ein Gewinnspiel mit tollen Preisen. Es soll ein Fotowettbewerb nach dem Motto werden: "Mein 150. PCGH an einem ungewöhnlichen Ort"


 
*hust* Ct *hust*

Owohl diese Community ist einfach die Beste, also kann man sich dann ebstimmt auf die Resultate freuen.

So nun zum Heft.
Das letzte Heft hab ich leider verpasst, da ich es weder beim Zeitschriftenhändler, noch beim Reve oder Real gefunden habe, aber was solls pünktlich mit dieser Ausgabe startete nämlich mein Abo und ich konnte Samstag schon schön schmökern  

Und das Special am Ende ist richtig gut geworden  Die beste PCGH in meiner Sammlung!
Und mein persönliches Ranking wäre in etwa so:
1. 150 mal PCGH
2. Kühlkonzepte auf dem Prüfstand
3. Der ganze Grafikkartenbereich
4. Superschnelle Displays
5. PS4
6. Cryis 3
7. Die Mittelklasse Netzteile
und der Rest 
nur den CPU-Teil fand ich diesmal nicht so Interessant (bis auf die Startseite), liegt aber wohl eher dadran, dass ich und in meinem Umfeld keiner ne CPU sucht.

Weiter so und auf die nächsten 150!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. März 2013)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch.
> Aber ...
> 
> Sind es auch nur wieder 130/132 Seiten (statt noch 146, wie bis Ausgabe 1/2013), dafür wieder mit (prozentual zu den Artikeln) gestiegenem Werbeanteil?
> ...


 
Hallo,

Die Anzahl an redaktionellen Seiten in der 04 ist der höchste seit einem halben Jahr - insofern kann ich den Zusammenhang mit meinem Editorial nicht nachvollziehen. Warum wir mal 148 Seiten und mal 132 Seiten machen, habe ich ja bereits im Editorial zur Ausgabe 02 (wie ich finde) sehr offen erklärt. Daran hat sich nichts geändert. Mit "Müdigkeit" hat das nichts zu tun. Mit "Durchhalteparolen" schon gleich gar nicht. Was haben die DVD-Vollversionen mit "redaktionellen Änderungen" zu tun? Den Zusammenhang verstehe ich leider auch nicht. Der Anteil der Werbung oder Eigenwerbung steigt nicht, im Gegenteil. So etwas lässt sich ja zum Glück problemlos beweisen. Wir machen konstant unsere redaktionellen Seiten - und die Werbung on top bewirkt, ob wir nun ein dickeres Heft machen oder nicht. Im Schnitt über mehrere Hefte sinkt der Anteil der Werbung dadurch.

Wenn wir weniger Mobile-Gaming machen, dann liegt das daran, dass derartige Artikel bei allen Umfragen durchfallen. Wir machen es uns bei der Auswahl redaktioneller Artikel nicht einfach und wollen auch Themen bringen, die nicht jeder gut findet oder für wichtig erachtet. Aber wenn die Interessenlage nun einmal so ist, dass Mobile-Gaming nicht als Dauerthema (!) akzeptiert wird, dann müssen wir das berücksichtigen.


----------



## hodenbussard (4. März 2013)

150 Ausgaben PCGH Printed,inklusive Laufwege bei Wind und Wetter ​


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (4. März 2013)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die Anzahl an redaktionellen Seiten in der 04 ist der höchste seit einem halben Jahr - insofern kann ich den Zusammenhang mit meinem Editorial nicht nachvollziehen. Warum wir mal 148 Seiten und mal 132 Seiten machen, habe ich ja bereits im Editorial zur Ausgabe 02 (wie ich finde) sehr offen erklärt. Daran hat sich nichts geändert. Mit "Müdigkeit" hat das nichts zu tun. Mit "Durchhalteparolen" schon gleich gar nicht. Was haben die DVD-Vollversionen mit "redaktionellen Änderungen" zu tun? Den Zusammenhang verstehe ich leider auch nicht. Der Anteil der Werbung oder Eigenwerbung steigt nicht, im Gegenteil. So etwas lässt sich ja zum Glück problemlos beweisen. Wir machen konstant unsere redaktionellen Seiten - und die Werbung on top bewirkt, ob wir nun ein dickeres Heft machen oder nicht. Im Schnitt über mehrere Hefte sinkt der Anteil der Werbung dadurch.
> 
> Wenn wir weniger Mobile-Gaming machen, dann liegt das daran, dass derartige Artikel bei allen Umfragen durchfallen. Wir machen es uns bei der Auswahl redaktioneller Artikel nicht einfach und wollen auch Themen bringen, die nicht jeder gut findet oder für wichtig erachtet. Aber wenn die Interessenlage nun einmal so ist, dass Mobile-Gaming nicht als Dauerthema (!) akzeptiert wird, dann müssen wir das berücksichtigen.



Danke für deine aufschlussreiche Antwort.

Manchmal trügt der Schein.
Tatsächlich ist es so, dass die Werbung in eurem Heft (mal "schnell" nachgeschaut) kontinuierlich, ob Seite, Halbseite oder Stripe - alles zusammen, bei insgesamt ca. 27% liegt:
Heft 4/2012: 27,8%
Heft 8/2012: 26,0% 
Heft 1/2013: 27,4% 
Heft 3/2013: 26,4% 
Da war ich wohl aufgrund meiner Verärgerung über die schrumpfende Seitenzahl voreilig. 
Dafür ein *dickes Sorry*. 
(Weniger wird es allerdings im Verhältnis auch nicht, wie du schreibst.) 

Die Hefte 2/2013 (nichts drin, was den Kauf für mich gerechtfertigt hätte) und 4/2013 (war noch nicht am Kiosk) habe ich nicht, bzw. noch nicht erworben, sodass mir sowohl die Begründung für die verminderte Seitenzahl aus der Ausgabe 2 unbekannt ist, als auch der gestiegene redaktionelle Anteil im Heft 4 noch nicht auffallen konnte. Eigentlich sollte mein Beitrag als Reaktion auf Ausgabe 03/2013 erfolgen, was jedoch nicht gelang.

Mit der Müdigkeit und den Durchhalteparolen ist das so´ne Sache. Lies bitte einfach noch mal dein Editorial in Ausgabe 3/2013 unter Berücksichtigung der o. a. Punkte, vielleicht kannst du ja dann meinen Kommentar nachvollziehen.
Wenn nicht ......... was kümmert´s den Thilo, wenn der Fanator sich an einem seiner schlechten Tage mal an ihm schubbert. 

Zum Rest hatte ich ja schon geschrieben, dass es Ansichts-/Geschmackssache ist und ihr da Interessen abwägen müsst. 
Was war noch?
Ach ja, wenn keine Korrelation zwischen steigenden Kosten (für teuerere Vollversionen) und sinkenden Seitenzahlen besteht, gibt es ja direkt einen Grund mehr für euch, sich auf die Schulter zu klopfen und für uns, uns drüber zu freuen. Das würde ja bedeuten, dass ihr bei computec einen Stein im Brett habt.


----------



## Ralf345 (4. März 2013)

Im Crysis 3 Artikel ist mir ein Fehler aufgefallen. Ich markiere es.



> SMAA 4x fügt dem Ganzen noch ein zweifaches Multisampling hinzu *und verdoppelt den Supersampling-Anteil*




Der Supersampling Anteil wird nicht verdoppelt, der bleibt bei 2x. 2xMSAA ist der einzige Unterschied in dem Modus.


----------



## Marcimoto (4. März 2013)

Mein Lob geht erstmal an den tollen Service eurerseits, da nun erfreulicherweise die Seitenzahlen auf dem Cover wieder angegeben sind.
Unter sowas verstehe ich "Auf den Kunden eingehen" 
Ansonsten gefielen mir vor Allem die Artikel über Crysis 3 und die GeForce Titan.
Insgesamt ist viel interessanter Lesestoff vorhanden.


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. März 2013)

Ich hab jetzt den Aboservice bemüht, weil mein Heft mal wieder mit Abwesenheit auf sich aufmerksam macht - kein Wunder, wenn da noch die alte Adresse im System steckt, obwohl ich die schon vor fast drei Monaten online in meinem Kundenkonto geändert hatte. Tsts. Naja, jetzt sollte das wieder funktionieren und mein geliebter Stoff wieder pünktlich bei mir im Briefkasten stecken ^^


----------



## Norkzlam (5. März 2013)

Meins ist auch noch nicht da. Ich habe das Abo schon seit über einem Jahr und das Heft war bisher immer Samstags da.
Die Post ist heute schon gekommen , also kommt das Heft frühestens morgen. 
Ich bin nicht umgezogen und meine Adresse hat sich nicht geändert.
Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Tigris (5. März 2013)

Meine Ausgabe ist auch noch nicht angekommen. Ist das erste Mal! 
Ich will es haben, jetzt sofort!


----------



## Dante1611 (5. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sind da auch alle Patches gleich mit dabei?



Bei Risen war es bis 1.1 drauf. 1.3 Ist aber nur ein paar MB groß...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. März 2013)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Meins ist auch noch nicht da. Ich habe das Abo schon seit über einem Jahr und das Heft war bisher immer Samstags da.
> Die Post ist heute schon gekommen , also kommt das Heft frühestens morgen.
> Ich bin nicht umgezogen und meine Adresse hat sich nicht geändert.
> Woran kann das liegen?


 


Tigris schrieb:


> Meine Ausgabe ist auch noch nicht angekommen. Ist das erste Mal!
> Ich will es haben, jetzt sofort!


 
Ihr könnt mir beide eure Daten (Abonummer oder Name/Anschrift) per PN schicken, ich lasse das dann überprüfen.


----------



## Raybeez (6. März 2013)

Mein Heft war sonst auch immer samstags, spätestens aber montags da. Dieses Mal ist es erst am Mittwoch (also heute) gekommen. Irgendwo scheint es zu Verzögerungen gekommen zu sein.


----------



## KarsonNow (6. März 2013)

Gratuliere zu 150. Ausgabe. Nicht schlecht.

Sehr gutes Heft, nur "Rückblick" hätte ich gerne umfangreicher gehabt.

Zum NT Tests - seit paar Ausgaben beschäftigt ihr euch mit preiswerteren Systemen ggf. Systemen die wenig Energie umwandeln...Nun im Test fangen die Netzteile bei relativ hohen ~500W an - obwohl die PCs ohne extra Grafikkarte (AMD-APUs, ggf. Intel CPUs mit HD Lösung) keine 200W benötigen.
Dies betrifft ebenfalls die "Einkaufsführer"-Tabelle.
Es wäre nett den Überblick zu haben was so empfehlenswertes in dem Mark-Segment (PCs wie HTPC, Büro, Gelegenheitsspieler), zu haben ist.

Edit:
Zum Artikel "Kühlkonzepte auf dem.Prüfstand" - aus irgendeinem Grund werden die (sehr verbreitete) Gehäuse mit Lufteinlässen an den Seiten, nicht erwähnt.
Besitze selbst eine alte Chieftech Mesh Gehäuse...mit insgesamt fünf Lüfter an den Seiten, dafür zwei am "Heck" (oberhalb sowie unterhalb vom NT...) - dies schien mir immer merkwürdig.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (6. März 2013)

KarsonNow schrieb:


> Zum NT Tests - seit paar Ausgaben beschäftigt ihr euch mit preiswerteren Systemen ggf. Systemen die wenig Energie umwandeln...Nun im Test fangen die Netzteile bei relativ hohen ~500W an - obwohl die PCs ohne extra Grafikkarte (AMD-APUs, ggf. Intel CPUs mit HD Lösung) keine 200W benötigen.
> Dies betrifft ebenfalls die "Einkaufsführer"-Tabelle.
> Es wäre nett den Überblick zu haben was so empfehlenswertes in dem Mark-Segment (PCs wie HTPC, Büro, Gelegenheitsspieler), zu haben ist. [...]


 
Okay, plane ich ein.


----------



## KarsonNow (6. März 2013)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Okay, plane ich ein.



Wäre super! Vielen Dank! 

Wird's Umfrage geben ob die Thema genügend Interesse im Com weckt?


----------



## Pokerclock (6. März 2013)

In dieser Hinsicht wäre auch mal was aus dem STX-Bereich interessant.


----------



## Mystik (6. März 2013)

Vorhin gekauft


----------



## PcGamer512 (6. März 2013)

Super Heft.
Habs heut Mittag gekauft habt ihr wirklich schön hinbekommen.
Freu mich auf die nächsten 150 Hefte


----------



## criss vaughn (7. März 2013)

Super Ausgabe, die Themen und Artikel, mehr gibts inhaltlich eigentlich nicht dazu zu sagen .. 

Aaaaber .. 150 Ausgaben? So lange ist der 6. Oktober 2000 her, an dem ich mich mit 15 durch den alten Bahnhofskiosk getrieben habe, in Erwartung dieses neuen Magazins, das endlich auch einmal die Technik hinter den ganzen bewegten Bildern beleuchtet und mich zu meinem ersten eigenständigen Prozessorkauf (Athlon K7 Thunderbird mit 1400 MHz!!!! ) im Sommer 2001 getrieben hat? Damn .. schön wars .. mögen die nächsten 150 Ausgaben inkl. / + Sonderhefte mich auch weiter durch mein Leben begleiten


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (7. März 2013)

In der Heft-Vorschau am Ende des Heftes kündigt ihr ja Drasa-AfdZ für die nächste Ausgabe an:
Wird das auch Drm-frei sein?
Funktioniert es auch mit Phileassons Geheimnis?


@Maintopic:
Gutes Heft, wobei Risen in diesem Fall sogar noch eurem sehr guten redaktionellen Teil "volles Pfund aufs Maul" gibt


----------



## Kondar (8. März 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> _Risen_ ohne DRM und dazu noch ein unfassbare gutes Heft gratis dazu – also ich würd's kaufen!
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
*ABO!*
Die Zeitung war sehr früh schon da 

Meine Frage wäre noch wie lange das idR. dauert bis die Präme versendet wird?
Diese Ausgabe ist meine erste. (Präme das NT von Seasonic)


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. März 2013)

Gestern ist mein Heft dann bei mir angekommen (zusammen mit der letzten Ausgabe, die mich auch schon nicht mehr erreicht hatte). Schnell reagiert vom Aboservice 
Nur komisch finde ich es, dass die online-Adressänderung in meinem Computec-Kundenkonto offenbar überhaupt keine Relevanz hatte, da mein Abo einfach weiterhin mit meiner alten Adresse lief. Ich hab da auch keinen Hinweis entdeckt, dass man die Adressänderung noch auf anderem Weg mitteilen müsste, damit sie in Kraft tritt.


----------



## Polyethylen (9. März 2013)

War ein sehr schönes Heft. 
Waren viele interessante Artikel dabei, auch der Rückblick auf die 150 vergangenen Ausgaben war sehr interessant. Schön, dass jetzt mein Win 7 schneller bootet. Insgesamt kann man sagen: 
Macht weiter so!


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. März 2013)

Die Ausgabe gefällt (wie immer eigentlich  ). 
Bei dem Artikel über die Kühlkonzepte frage ich mich allerdings, warum beim Kamineffekt kein Gehäuse verwendet wurde, dass auch darauf ausgelegt ist, wie das Silverstone Raven oder Fortress 02. Wäre doch eine ideale Gelegenheit gewesen um das Konzept zu testen - also am besten das normale Gehäuse im "Kaminmodus" vs. das gedrehte Layout.


----------



## Liza (10. März 2013)

Euch ist auf Seite 89 ,,mit den LCD Monitoren" ein Fehler unterlaufen, das Bild vom Benq XL2420T ist leider falsch. 
Erkennbar am Standfuß und rechts am Steuerungspanel. Aber gibt schlimmeres


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. März 2013)

Ich hab nochwas entdeckt: Im Netzteil Test wird beim Superflower Golden Green bemängelt, dass es keine OCP an Bord hat - in der Testtabelle stehts aber trotzdem drin


----------



## KarsonNow (10. März 2013)

Stimmt.

Auf der Titelseite steht "Jubiläum-PC, S.22"...und nun?...kann man es erst auf Seiten 76/77 finden - unter den anderen PCGH-PCs.

Ah...ich finde es toll wenn Redakteure kleine Anspielungen (veränderte Zitate, Bilder, etc.) in den eröffnungssätzen einbauen - wobei beim Text vom DM im Kommentar zu Infrastruktur (S.60), ist mir der Zusammenhang entgangen (?)...aber Armstrong wurde es sicherlich finden


----------



## PCGH_Marco (11. März 2013)

Liza schrieb:


> Euch ist auf Seite 89 ,,mit den LCD Monitoren" ein Fehler unterlaufen, das Bild vom Benq XL2420T ist leider falsch.
> Erkennbar am Standfuß und rechts am Steuerungspanel. Aber gibt schlimmeres



Richtig, ist mir auch noch beim Termin mit Benq auf der Cebit aufgefallen - sehr peinlich. Naja, unser Layouter muss gleich Strafrunden laufen.



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich hab nochwas entdeckt: Im Netzteil Test wird  beim Superflower Golden Green bemängelt, dass es keine OCP an Bord hat -  in der Testtabelle stehts aber trotzdem drin


 
Der Fehler ist in der Testtabelle, im Protokoll vom Testlabor war OCP angegeben, erst nach Rücksprache kam heraus, dass es kein OCP hat. Die Wertung wurde zwar herabgesetzt, aber "OCP" nicht gelöscht - sorry!

Marco


----------



## Techki (11. März 2013)

Die Hefte sind wie immer Klasse ! Immer wieder was Neues .


----------



## stoepsel (15. März 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> _Risen_ ohne DRM und dazu noch ein unfassbare gutes Heft gratis dazu – also ich würd's kaufen!
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Ich auch.....wenn ichs  nicht schon heute morgen gekauft hätte 
Habs mal nur überflogen- sehr interessante Tests 
Morgen wird das gute Stück studiert!


----------



## Zero-11 (17. März 2013)

Also ich muss doch sagen Arcania war leider verbuggt sonst hätt ich es gern weitergespielt (Potential wurde auch verschwendet) und Risen ist nur ein vereinfachtes Gothic mit weniger Atmosphäre. Z. B. die Stadt der Ganze Hafen alles kommt einem kleiner vor von der Schwachen Hauptstory mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## neflE (17. März 2013)

Zero-11 schrieb:


> Also ich muss doch sagen Arcania war leider verbuggt sonst hätt ich es gern weitergespielt (Potential wurde auch verschwendet) und Risen ist nur ein vereinfachtes Gothic mit weniger Atmosphäre. Z. B. die Stadt der Ganze Hafen alles kommt einem kleiner vor von der Schwachen Hauptstory mal ganz abgesehen.



Naja, ganz ehrlich, wer kauft schon die PCGH nur wegen den spielen. Ist zwar immer ein nettes Extra aber bis aus Torchlight und World of Goo hab ich die nicht weiter angefasst ^^ 
Die Videos bieten da meist mehr Unterhaltungswert


----------



## LTB (22. März 2013)

So nun habe ich das heft im Ganzen mal durch.
Für mich Top Artikel sind:
+Netzteile für unter 100€
--Obwohl ich mir hier gewünscht hätte einfach mal ein "billig"-Teil gegenüber zu stellen, um mal zu zeigen wo wirklich die Schwachpunkte sind. Zb "Chinaböller" und Co. Bzw was passiert wirklich denn die Schutzschaltungen versagen oder nicht vorhanden sind.

+3DMark 
++Ein sehr netter Überblick.
--Kann man so ein Tool (in der Vollversion) nicht auch mal auf eine DVD bringen??

+PC-Kühlungsvarianten 
++Finde es gut aufgezeigt was wirklich was bringen kann und was nicht ein Plus an Kühleistung bringt

+Gehäuse Vergleich 
++Auch sehr gut gelungen. Obwohl hier mir noch ein paar Modelle für deutlich unter 100€ fehlten, die gewählten Kandidaten waren ja eher um 100€ 80-100€....unter 100€ gehört auch 50€ dazu! 

-Die Artikel zu Crysis3 und Titan
--Mit Sicherheit ein Zugpferd für den Verkauf der Ausgabe gewesen, nur war ich ziemlich entäuscht da alle relevanten Benchmarks auch schon Online zu sehen waren...wozu also das Heft kaufen?? Damit habt ihr euch ein Eigentor geschossen und mir ging das erste mal durch den Kopf: "Warum habe ich nochmal das ABO?" 

-Windoof7 Artikel
--Software für die Zunkunft rüsten?? Was soll das denn sein? Jeder Gamer wechselt in der Regel alle 2-3 Jahre seine Hardware komplett bis teilweise und gibt dafür nicht grade wenig Geld aus...warum soll also ein OS nun sehr viel länger sein Dienst tun? Fande den Artikel überflüssig. Lückenfüller!? 

-Was mir persönlich sonst noch feht:
-Passt doch mal bitte den Einkaufsführer an, ich sehe immer nur Hochpreisige Artikel (Stichwort CPU-Kühler, keine unter 35€). Oder packt doch mal wieder die GPU Kühler rein und schmeiß die DDR2 Speicher raus. Warum fangen die Netzteile erst bei ca 80-90€ an? Gibt auch super NT für "High-End" Hardware deutlich unter 80€. Und dieses "altes"/"neues" Testsystem geraffel...sorry warum muss das so...und dann von jedem System nur gefühlt 4-5 Artikel...wenn ich schon grad bei den Lüftern bin, warum gibt es hier nicht auch mal Tests von weniger "teuren" Lüftern...im Forum werden doch sehr häufig völlig andere vorgeschlagen.... 

-pcgh 150 Ausgaben
+Glückwunsch dazu!
--Aber was sollte dieses grausige Layout...dachte erst das ist alles Werbung und habe es gar nicht gerafft wo nun das "große" Special sein soll und wo ich schon bei groß bin...das einzige was daran groß ist sind die Bilder  Inhalt fande ich jetzt nicht Interessant, hatte da mehr erwartet.

-Was mir noch völlig fehlt sind in letzter Zeit der mobile Sektor in Form von Notebooks. Zb mal wieder eine Übersicht was aktuell in Mainstream Lappis so alles verbaut wird und wo dort die Re-Label Fallen stecken.

Soweit von mir.
Bitte nicht nachlassen mit dem Heft...habe das Gefühl es wird nicht nur von den Seiten her dünnern, sondern auch vom Inhalt, vieles was auf eurer HP online kommt wird mit ein wenig mehr Details und Text versehen und dann gedruckt...für eine Printausgabe von PC-Hardware doch ein wenig dünn...alles meine persönliche Empfindungen.

Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. März 2013)

LTB schrieb:


> Soweit von mir.
> Bitte nicht nachlassen mit dem Heft...habe das Gefühl es wird nicht nur von den Seiten her dünnern, sondern auch vom Inhalt, vieles was auf eurer HP online kommt wird mit ein wenig mehr Details und Text versehen und dann gedruckt...für eine Printausgabe von PC-Hardware doch ein wenig dünn...alles meine persönliche Empfindungen.
> 
> Gruß


 
Hi,

danke für das ausführliche und interessante Feedback. Woher rührt denn der Eindruck, kannst Du Beispiele geben?

Grüße und danke!


----------



## der8auer (27. März 2013)

Habe gerade den Artikel zur 150. Ausgabe gelesen. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen  Weiter so


----------



## Ultramarinrot (31. März 2013)

Ist zwar vielleicht schon fast nen bisschen spät aber ich wollt auch nochmal was loswerden ;D

1.Vielen lieben Dank für die Msi Mainboard Uefi Erklärung, wirklich hilfreich, hätte zwar gerade bei den Oc Settings etwas tiefer ins Detail gehen dürfen als "bei Oc anpassen" aber trotzdem noch richtig gut.

2. Bei den Kühlkonzepten hättet ihr beim testen des "Kamineffekts" zum Vergleich mal ein Gehäuse testen können, welches dafür ausgelegt ist, dann hätte man auch mal den Sinn und Zweck dieses "Konzepts" gesehen 

Ansonsten gute Ausgabe, viele interessante Themen, deswegen wurde sie auch gekauft 


LG



Edit: Wieso ist eigentlich Crysis 3 ab 40Fps flüssig spielbar und BF3 erst ab 60?


----------

